# Bracelet Assistant



## turbowagon (Nov 6, 2010)

Made from a nice scroll-sawn leaf design from workinforwood.

I think it will make a nice gift for my mom or sister!


----------



## jasontg99 (Nov 6, 2010)

HAHAHA.  Everyone thinks they are roach clips to begin with.  Now you go and actually make one.  I like the one peice design.


----------



## David Keller (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice looking device.  I'm not sure about that leaf...  Is that sweet gum?:wink::biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 6, 2010)

I think it's a Japanese Red Maple leaf... :wink:

I do like the short closed end design.


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice shape of the handle but I'm not sure if mom would be comfortable explaining its use to a cop if it fell out of her handbag during a traffic stop .


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 6, 2010)

I like the one piece design.  I have been trying to make them without the use of the kit, but haven't found a nice way to cover the opening.  Is this from using only half of a kit?


----------



## almer (Nov 6, 2010)

turbowagon said:


> Made from a nice scroll-sawn leaf design from workinforwood.
> 
> I think it will make a nice gift for my mom or sister!


ive made a few of these popuplar with the ladies,good photo


----------



## thetalbott4 (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm gonna be "blunt" here...I like it. Nice scroll job, it's a sweet leaf.


----------



## ctubbs (Nov 6, 2010)

I hope this does not hurt your feelings, but here goes.  Great photo, sharp edge to edge, fine detail, well lit, good contrast between background and subject.  Very god job on finish, and assembly.  I am sure that your sister or mom will be very appreciative.  The only problem I see is, there is only one of them and you have both sister and mom.  Get right back and start turning another one.
Charles


----------



## Fred (Nov 6, 2010)

That has to be a bracelet holder. Otherwise, Mom has yet to 'burn' the ends.

And I agree with the thought about what some police officer would think if they saw it in the ashtray, etc. Maybe Mom should only 'use' it at home when putting on her bracelets ...

My "better half's" 89 year ole grandmother wears hers on her blouse and just can't wait for someone to ask her "what's that?" ... And then she shows then most of the time... Yep, she is a tough ole gal! Cool as all get out.


----------



## Monty (Nov 6, 2010)

So where is this picture everyone is referring to?????


----------



## alphageek (Nov 6, 2010)

Monty said:


> So where is this picture everyone is referring to?????



Its linked right in the post.. Do you have photobucket blocked somehow?

http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d171/turbowagon25/turnings/ganja_roach_clip3.jpg


----------



## turbowagon (Nov 6, 2010)

Rehosted on my website:


----------



## Pen_Turner_297 (Nov 6, 2010)

I like it I lit alot


----------



## Monty (Nov 7, 2010)

Great looking bracelet helper :wink::wink::wink:
There was no pict or link in your original post when I looked last night.


----------



## TurnerJohn74 (Nov 7, 2010)

Very nice!!! The colors fit perfect, love the leaf too. I bet they would sell like hot cakes


----------



## Dan26 (Nov 7, 2010)

Those would have sold like hotcakes at concerts in the 60's and 70's. Love the design and great finish and picture.


----------



## dhallnc (Nov 12, 2010)

Where do you get the clip assembly?


----------



## turbowagon (Nov 12, 2010)

PSI:

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKBHOLDC.html

I just used a couple parts from the kit.  I didn't even use a tube.


----------



## dhallnc (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Scratch (Nov 12, 2010)

Here's the one I made from Purple Heart for my Daughter's birthday.
Not near as nice as yours but not bad for a guy
who failed shop class in High School.  lol


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 12, 2010)

That's amazing Joe.  I never would have thought of it being used that way. Great photo too..really makes those colors pop.  Now you'll have to get your hands on a whole big batch of them and start selling down at the THC store.


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 7, 2012)

TurnerJohn74 said:


> I bet they would sell like hot cakes


Sell like brownies, I bet.


----------



## Fishinbo (Sep 7, 2012)

One of the sweetest gifts you could give to your mom, sibs or daughter.  
Good work on it.


----------



## alphageek (Sep 7, 2012)

sbell111 said:


> Sell like brownies, I bet.



Wow... You must be doing some searching or really DEEP browsing!    You reincarnated a 2 year old thread!  I was surprised to see a post a couple up from me that I didnt recall making, then I looked at the date!


----------



## skiprat (Sep 7, 2012)

Well, our old friend Jeff 's work does deserve resurecting from time to time. I have tons of his cool stuff. 
Pity he doesn't spend any time with his old pals anymore. :frown:

Come back Jeff !!!!! All is forgiven !!!!!!:tongue:


----------



## alphageek (Sep 7, 2012)

skiprat said:


> Well, our old friend Jeff 's work does deserve resurecting from time to time. I have tons of his cool stuff.
> Pity he doesn't spend any time with his old pals anymore. :frown:
> 
> Come back Jeff !!!!! All is forgiven !!!!!!:tongue:



We said the same about you!!!  Glad you're back.. now go drag Jeff back with you!


----------



## skiprat (Sep 7, 2012)

alphageek said:


> skiprat said:
> 
> 
> > Well, our old friend Jeff 's work does deserve resurecting from time to time. I have tons of his cool stuff.
> ...


 
You may not believe this but Jeff was instrumental in my return. I was really, really down in the dumps not so long ago and out of the blue, he sent me an exquisite blank to remind me of someone dear, that I haven't yet figured out how to do justice. At the moment, it sits with some other very special pen-pal stuff in my display case. 
When he comes back for good, I'll turn it. 
Ok Jeff??:biggrin:

I have asked him but he really is stubborn old coot !!!:biggrin:


----------



## azamiryou (Sep 7, 2012)

When someone buys it, do you include a free bag of Cheetos?


----------



## rizaydog (Sep 8, 2012)

Very nice work.


----------



## plantman (Sep 24, 2012)

Hay man** I was only jokeing when I brought up the Roach Clip. Seems to be a lot of fond memories of the "60s and 70s" out there !!!! I remember going to the Packer's game one Sunday, when they were playing the Vicking's, wearing purple velvet bell bottoms, white turtle neck sweater, platform shoes, silver and turquoise ring, watch, beltbuckle, and neckless. Those were the good old days !!!  Jim S


----------

